# D* says Im so valuable.......



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

That they can offer me the sportspack for only 12 dollars a month. I tell her no thanks but ask if she can give me a discount on the HD package I just signed up for(stupid on my part, but I wanted the kings game on NBA tv in HD , only to find out it wasnt available in my area) anyway, she quickly repsonds she is not authorized to give me any discounts.

Buty I thought I was so valuable??


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I don't see how getting the Sports Pack for $12 is a deal. The first 'premium' package you add to your account is $12 a month, the second is $11, etc. How is getting that package for $12 a deal?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

They are giving him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

TomK said:


> I don't see how getting the Sports Pack for $12 is a deal. The first 'premium' package you add to your account is $12 a month, the second is $11, etc. How is getting that package for $12 a deal?


I think he was being sarcastic. I have also gotten this ridiculous call where the guy from D* tells me that I am so valuable that he can offer me the sports pack for $12 a month.  He also lied to me and said they changed the blackout rule when I told him the sports pack was useless because they blacked out all of the out of market baseball and basketball games. I told him never to call me again.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The sports package is the worst package they offer. Pretty much everything that isn't blacked out is available in your local area.


----------



## rigs49 (Mar 30, 2005)

hoopsrgreat said:


> That they can offer me the sportspack for only 12 dollars a month. I tell her no thanks but ask if she can give me a discount on the HD package I just signed up for(stupid on my part, but I wanted the kings game on NBA tv in HD , only to find out it wasnt available in my area) anyway, she quickly repsonds she is not authorized to give me any discounts.
> 
> Buty I thought I was so valuable??


Well look at the bright side at least the Kings made the playoffs!!!!  :up:


----------



## Directvlover (Apr 12, 2004)

JFriday said:


> The sports package is the worst package they offer. Pretty much everything that isn't blacked out is available in your local area.


I agree...complete waist of money and bandwidth.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

But what if you want to watch "The Best Damn Sports Show Period" 14 times a night? You _need_ the Sports Pack! Also a straitjacket!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

bigpuma said:


> I told him never to call me again.


 And HE wont but did you say directv never call me again or just Him ? Cause the odds are 1 in a 10,000( or how ever many csr there are) you would here from HIM again any hoo!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> And HE wont but did you say directv never call me again or just Him ? Cause the odds are 1 in a 10,000( or how ever many csr there are) you would here from HIM again any hoo!


Actually I told him to take me off their list and I haven't heard from them again. This was about 2 years ago.


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

count me as in the minority- i like the sportspack for the college hoop season, so i use it from nov-mar.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

How many guys sign up for this package when they activate their first D* receiver, only to drop it two months later.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

for SOME, the sports pack gets you a few more "only slightly out-of market" sports channels, complete with PRO games. The rest of the "outside" channels only very rarely show pro games, but DO show non-pro sports.

almost ALL the subscriptions (MLB innings, NHL center ice, etc.) are SIMPLY the games from the sports pack that you don't get to see.

The leagues typically charge huge sums to show out-market games. If the sports pack got you everything on every channel, it would be about $100 a month. yes, your TV provider takes about 10-20% of the profit, but the rest goes to the leagues and teams.

Face it fans...the fact that you're willing to shell out hundreds of dollars to watch people play a game makes you suckers, and suckers get taken advantage of. Duh. The teams know this and charge an arm for a ticket, a leg for center court, and an eye for the ability to watch a few games on TV.

If you stop paying so damned much to watch grown-ups play a game, prices will drop, players won't get paid so much, and blackouts will dissappear.

Yeah. right. That'll happen. They don't call sports rubes "fanatics" for nothing. So go ahead. Mortgage your houses to pay for sports viewing. A-rod's gotta get his $20 million a year somehow.


----------



## lonewoolf47 (Nov 16, 2001)

extension 721 said:


> for SOME, the sports pack gets you a few more "only slightly out-of market" sports channels, complete with PRO games. The rest of the "outside" channels only very rarely show pro games, but DO show non-pro sports.
> 
> almost ALL the subscriptions (MLB innings, NHL center ice, etc.) are SIMPLY the games from the sports pack that you don't get to see.
> 
> ...


 Don't shortchange A-Rod. You are talking "25" Million Dollars a Year to play Baseball!


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

If you're an out of market sports fan, having the Sports Pack gets you access to your team's pregame and postgame shows which would be a reasonablely priced add-on to the league packages that get you just the games.


----------



## BlindLemonLarry (Jun 19, 2004)

extension 721 said:


> Face it fans...the fact that you're willing to shell out hundreds of dollars to watch people play a game makes you suckers, and suckers get taken advantage of. Duh. The teams know this and charge an arm for a ticket, a leg for center court, and an eye for the ability to watch a few games on TV.
> 
> If you stop paying so damned much to watch grown-ups play a game, prices will drop, players won't get paid so much, and blackouts will dissappear.
> 
> Yeah. right. That'll happen. They don't call sports rubes "fanatics" for nothing.


You know what's even worse? I hear some people pay money to watch actors pretend to be people they're not. Other "rubes" pay money to watch semi-attractive people read the news off a teleprompter. Some people actually pay to watch something called "documentaries," which drone on and on about science or even events that happened in the past. Suckers!

I suppose we're all rubes of some sort...what kind are you?


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

My post to start this thread was very sarcastic. I thought it was hilarious that the called had the "authority" to offer the sportspack for the "great price" pf 12.00, but she couldnt authorize discounts... especially since I am so "valuable" to them.


I already get the nba league pass and sunday ticket.... and please dont call people "suckers" that subscribe to these. Just like any other service, it is an individual choice. People spend money on all sorts of things. Where they choose to spend money is just that, a choice. Just because you dont like sports doesnt make us suckers.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

I get the Sports Pack for one month a year, so I can watch college hockey playoffs.


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

I used to get it just for the Sunshine Network, so I could watch the FSU coverage. I enjoyed it and $12 isn't much to watch news and shows about my favorite team. I cancelled after football season one year and just didn't get it again in the years after. Last season the Seminoles were playing on ESPNU so I signed up just for the day but then found out that they changed the rules for canceling services.

For me the package is good for the weekends but they won't just let me pay for the weekends anymore so I doubt I'd get it again (unless the Seminoles are playing on ESPNU again)


----------



## jmgonzalez (Jul 7, 2001)

I just pay for the most expensive programming option that they offer (Premiere??) along with DirecTV para Todos.

That solved getting these special offers....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

There is a lot of supposition about the sportspak. Everyone just assumes it is the RSNs but it isn't. 

It includes soccer channels for those into that. It includes TVG (the horse racing channel) for those into that. It includes the Outdoor Channel. It includes TWO college sports channels with mostly programming you can't get elsewhere. And even with the RSNs you get the regional sports highlight shows and coaches shows that you don't get if you are out of market.

I am tired of people making fun of the sports pak. It is worth it to those who want to keep track of their out of market teams or watch soccer, horse racing or college sports.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I started this thread not to bash the sportspak, but to make fun of the person that called me to tell me how valuable I was and she wanted to give me this great deal, but when I asked for a reduced HD package rate instead she quickly told me she wasnt authorized to do that. So I guess im not so valuable to them afterall.


By the way, I coach girls fastpitch softball and I love the sport. There are those 2 college networks that give me lots of softball. So it aint all that bad.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

All true but some people think, or are lead to believe, that they'll be getting the out of market professional sports games.

We're making fun of the people who think they've found a cheaper way to get MLB Extra Innings, NHL etc.



TonyD79 said:


> There is a lot of supposition about the sportspak. Everyone just assumes it is the RSNs but it isn't.
> 
> It includes soccer channels for those into that. It includes TVG (the horse racing channel) for those into that. It includes the Outdoor Channel. It includes TWO college sports channels with mostly programming you can't get elsewhere. And even with the RSNs you get the regional sports highlight shows and coaches shows that you don't get if you are out of market.
> 
> I am tired of people making fun of the sports pak. It is worth it to those who want to keep track of their out of market teams or watch soccer, horse racing or college sports.


----------

